# Beste Methode um ein Poster an die Wand anzubringen?



## Xcurse (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein riesiges Poster mit Photoshop erstellt und möchte es die Tage an die Wand hängen. Ich wollte das Poster auf mehreren DIN A4 Seiten drucken und auf ein Holzbrett oder so kleben, so das es ein großes Poster ergibt.

Letztens meinte mein Bruder, dass er im Fernsehen gesehen hat, wie sowas auf eine Styroporwand geklebt wurde.

Was benutzt Ihr oder was könnt Ihr empfehlen damit das Poster (Bild) gut aussieht?

Danke im voraus 

Gruß Xcurse


----------



## ink (29. Juni 2008)

Sprühkleber und Styroporwand ist schonmal ok.
Wie schauts mit deinem Drucker aus, kann er Randlos drucken?
Wenn nicht, musst du den Umweg über ein PDF gehen und die Ränder abschneiden.
Mit dem CYMK-Farbraum weißte Bescheid?

Inwiefern kann man da noch helfen?


----------



## Xcurse (29. Juni 2008)

Habe den Canon IP4500
der müsste eigentlich randlos drücken können.

Wo bekommt man so eine Styroporwand? Im Baumarkt?
Und sollte man die Wand bisschen größer kaufen und dann, nach dem man das Poster draufgeklebt hat zurechtschneiden oder besser gleich die genaue Größe kaufen?


----------



## ink (29. Juni 2008)

Wegen der Sauberkeit würde ich es direkt im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen.
Wenn du dir zutraust es auch zu Hause mit nehm Messer zuzuschneiden kannst es auch machen (würd aber eher zu Variante 1 tendieren)
Wenn du keine Details an den Rändern hast, kannst du es auch über die Ecken kleben (sieht ganz nice aus)
Also entweder gleiche oder kleinere Größe.
Its your decision


----------



## Xcurse (29. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wegen der Sauberkeit würde ich es direkt im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen.
> Wenn du dir zutraust es auch zu Hause mit nehm Messer zuzuschneiden kannst es auch machen (würd aber eher zu Variante 1 tendieren)
> Wenn du keine Details an den Rändern hast, kannst du es auch über die Ecken kleben (sieht ganz nice aus)
> Also entweder gleiche oder kleinere Größe.
> Its your decision



Super, vielen Dank
Werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren


----------



## schutzgeist (1. Juli 2008)

Bevor du das Ding auf mehrer DIN A4 Seiten 'verstümmelst' frag doch mal im Copy-Shop was es kosten wurde das ganze aufs richtige Format zu drucken 

Das wird eine Fitzelei die Ränder passend übereinander zu bekommen und wirklich sauber sieht es meiner Meinung nachher auch nicht aus.
Je nach Größe kostet das mit nem Tintenpisser dazu ein kleines Vermögen


----------



## Xcurse (3. Juli 2008)

schutzgeist hat gesagt.:


> Bevor du das Ding auf mehrer DIN A4 Seiten 'verstümmelst' frag doch mal im Copy-Shop was es kosten wurde das ganze aufs richtige Format zu drucken
> 
> Das wird eine Fitzelei die Ränder passend übereinander zu bekommen und wirklich sauber sieht es meiner Meinung nachher auch nicht aus.
> Je nach Größe kostet das mit nem Tintenpisser dazu ein kleines Vermögen



Ich habe keine Druckerei gefunden die Poster größer als DIN A0 günstig druckt. Das Bild ist 150 cm x 60 cm Groß


----------



## Xcurse (16. Juli 2008)

schutzgeist hat gesagt.:


> Bevor du das Ding auf mehrer DIN A4 Seiten 'verstümmelst' frag doch mal im Copy-Shop was es kosten wurde das ganze aufs richtige Format zu drucken
> 
> Das wird eine Fitzelei die Ränder passend übereinander zu bekommen und wirklich sauber sieht es meiner Meinung nachher auch nicht aus.
> Je nach Größe kostet das mit nem Tintenpisser dazu ein kleines Vermögen



Du hast Recht, habe jetzt nen Posterdrucker gefunden der das für 22 Euro macht. Danke für den Tipp, das Zusammenkleben wäre bestimmt sehr aufwendig geworden 

Wenn ich das Bild aufgehangen habe, mache ich mal ein Foto


----------

